# What's your FAVOURITE fish??



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Well the title is pretty much the question, what's your all time favorite type of aquarium fish...? Its just because I'm curious and want to see what's popular. Mine would be the zebra Danio... What about you???


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

If I had to choose just one, it would be severum. I have 2, a gold and a green, and I love them to bits. Other people always comment on my gold sev, too. 

Truth be told, though, I love each one of my babies, from neon tetras to bettas to dwarf gourami to kuhli loaches to acaras.....you get the picture! LOL

(at 8 tanks and counting, btw  )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

for freshwater, im simple.. cardinal or neon tetras. i prefer cardinals over neons, but either works for me.
for salt, def a female leopard wrasse. im also very found of powder blue tangs and bangaii cardinals. but if only one could be choosen, the wrasse.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

bettas or dwarf puffers, both extremely intelligent and personable for fish. Also way fun to feed.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

SinCrisis said:


> bettas or dwarf puffers, both extremely intelligent and personable for fish. Also way fun to feed.


Dwarf puffers eating a snail puts a smile on my face.


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

fav fish i own are probably panda cories

Fav fish I'd like to own are dwarf puffers


----------



## MyLittlePleco (Jan 10, 2011)

Currently, I'm in love with Angelfish. The way they form a heirarchy and have their own individual personalities is simply amazing.


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

Favorite Fish i have: An Orange Lyretail sailfin molly, she is really beautiful, a couple weeks ago i got a blue/red paradise fish that im quickly falling for. she will get a food pellet and play with it like a ball spitting it out grabbing it spitting it out its fun to watch.

If i could have any fish i have seen: Those Mandarins are probably the prettiest fish ever. i would also love a mudskipper my LFS has an open top indoor pond kinda thing and those guys are ridiculously cute.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

patadams66 said:


> Favorite Fish i have: An Orange Lyretail sailfin molly, she is really beautiful, a couple weeks ago i got a blue/red paradise fish that im quickly falling for. she will get a food pellet and play with it like a ball spitting it out grabbing it spitting it out its fun to watch.


this almost sounds as if the pellets to big or to difficult to eat. seems like the fish is doing this to soften it up a bit. 
i personally would try pre-soaking a few pellets in a shot glass of tank water for 5 minutes prior to feeding the tank. this is especially important for those pellets that puff up when they absorb water, as you wouldnt want them to expand and bloat in your fishes stomach.


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

i agree thats whats going on onefish2fish, but didnt realize it could be problemmatic?

they are omega one shrimp pellets for my cories. but generally everyone gets into them

i dont want to hijack the thread tho so i will send you a pm.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

My bettas and my green tiger barbs


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Would have to say my dwarf puffers. They have some much personality.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Apistogramma Agassizi


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> Apistogramma Agassizi


never seen those before! very cool!


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, so far I guess dwarf puffers are the most popular. Maybe I'll have to get one some day


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

dwarf puffers have very specific needs, make sure to do some research before you get one. I planned on one several months ago, still holding off on buying them because im still learning new things about caring for them.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't decide which is my favorite species. I personally love my Opaline Gourami and my Angels. If I was going by personality, it would be my little Guppies but I HATE that they breed like they do. They are fun little fish if it were not for that.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

patadams66 said:


> i agree thats whats going on onefish2fish, but didnt realize it could be problemmatic?
> 
> they are omega one shrimp pellets for my cories. but generally everyone gets into them
> 
> i dont want to hijack the thread tho so i will send you a pm.



the only reason i could see it becoming "problem-matic" is if the pellets expand overtime in water. IF they do, i suggest pre-soaking them. you wouldnt want them to expand in the fishes stomach and bloat them. put it this way, try eating semi-dehydrated rice and drinking a glass of water. :shock:
and trust me ive seen worse "side talk" but would rather post this in a place where more then the two of us benefit. 

back to your favorite fish.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, I also love my Rainbow shark though he hides too much and I think my sailfin pleco is lovely. I can't decide.


----------



## Bigguy71 (Apr 8, 2011)

kane chisholme said:


> Well the title is pretty much the question, what's your all time favorite type of aquarium fish...? Its just because I'm curious and want to see what's popular. Mine would be the zebra Danio... What about you???


 My favorite was a Zebra Pleco till I lost him and at that time you couldn't get them easily anymore. So I turned to the Clown Loach which now I always have to have. They'll lay done on the gravel sometimes belly up that you'll think they're dead but quickly turn over and move if you walk up to the tank, also they make a clicking sound when they are content and if the substrate is fine enough they'll partialy bury themselves in it like an eel.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

bettas, definitely


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Apisorgramma Cacatuoides or Pelvicachromis pulcher both full of color and are great characters as with most dwarf cichlids.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love white cloud minnows, and platys.. It's a tie between the 2! lol


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

This question gets asked a lot and it is always hard to pick just one favorite as I love them all. I would say my favorite fish I have would be my Synspillum. He's awesome and gorgeous. My Leopard Ctenopoma, Angelfish and Sevs would be second. Although I am getting very attached to my newest fishes...a pair of Convicts. They are so cute and never leave each others sides. 

Here's my Synspillum


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Aw he looks awesome, thanks for adding a pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

As far as behaviors go my favorite would be Neolamprologus Multifaciatus. I also love plecos for their interesting patterns, especially L46.


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Apisorgramma Cacatuoides or Pelvicachromis pulcher both full of color and are great characters as with most dwarf cichlids.



AHHHHH all these amazing fish i have never seen before lol dedicated fish room incomming i guess lol


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> This question gets asked a lot and it is always hard to pick just one favorite as I love them all. I would say my favorite fish I have would be my Synspillum. He's awesome and gorgeous. My Leopard Ctenopoma, Angelfish and Sevs would be second. Although I am getting very attached to my newest fishes...a pair of Convicts. They are so cute and never leave each others sides.
> 
> Here's my Synspillum


I love Synspillums. One of my favorites cichlids but my lfs never has them


----------



## Cornelius1208 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Toxotes jaculatrix!*

I love archer fish! Their pattern and signature behavior fascinate me. The thing is I've never had the privilege to have them... My dream tank is a brackish water tank, because all my favorite fish happen to be brackish. =(

Someday...


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

I saw this one at the store and I fell in love with her she was so pretty too bad I dont have saltwater aquarium


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Aw, it's beautiful


----------



## jimbo2412 (May 17, 2008)

Mine is the butterfly hillstream poached.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teddz (Nov 27, 2010)

Bala shark are my fave, so far!


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah bala sharks are pretty cool ayy


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Clown Loaches for sure. Great personality, awesome shoaling fish and have the potential to get big.


----------



## martian123 (May 21, 2011)

mine are:

Female guppies
glo fish 
loaches
dwarf neon rainbow fish
rasboras
neon tetras


----------

